# LED lighting grow biofilm??



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm currently housing my crs in a 6.6 gallon Fluval edge. The stock ligting is terrible but I've seen many people mod the lights to leds, in fact this led to be exact.

http://www.ledwholesalers.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=537

I'm curious if 2 of those are enough to grow my hc cuba in a 6.6g?
I have no idea what the light spectrum is on these lights.

Has anyone had any experience with using LED's in a planted tank?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

The specs looks good. It should work if pretty well provided that your don't have one of those tall hex tank. I just wonder if it needs a AC to DC converter to work. That could get expensive.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

